# Photoshop images



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## oldmacman (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting experimentation.

The third image needs work because the "gross stuff" reads as being in front of the shirt. You need clean, precise masking to pull that off. I like to use the pen tool and convert that to a mask. Also, zoom in to about 200% for added precision and use the space bar to drag the viewable image. A little bit of shadow cast by the edging of the shirt will complete the effect.


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot, i definitely see where you're coming up.
I'll definitely try your advice


----------

